# New One In The Work Stand: V-day Gift



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2016)

Can I be your Valentine?


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 6, 2016)

nice score! lotta rare chick's shelby parts! let me know if you want to down any of the parts.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 6, 2016)

Yo mike ill take those pedals bro if you wanna sell them!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

That light is calling my name


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2016)

I bet your in box is filling up with PMs....


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> I bet your in box is filling up with PMs....



   He loves getting his box filled with just about anything


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2016)

This bike and all of her parts will remain together. As the title states, it will be a Valentine's Day gift for my girl. I'll update this thread as I progress. All painted parts have been washed, Flitzed and waxed. Next will be the drivetrain,tires,grips etc. My hope is to have it done in time for next Sunday's OC Valentine Ride. Hope she likes it. Had to keep this one on the downlow since I've already been warned not to buy any more bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> This bike and all of her parts will remain together. As the title states, it will be a Valentine's Day gift for my girl. I'll update this thread as I progress. All painted parts have been washed, Flitzed and waxed. Next will be the drivetrain,tires,grips etc. My hope is to have it done in time for next Sunday's OC Valentine Ride. Hope she likes it. Had to keep this one on the downlow since I've already been warned not to buy any more bikes.



Be careful cleaning the rims ...... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2016)

You had my attention at Shelby. Way to go mike, she's gonna love it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2016)

Any updates Mikey?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Any updates Mikey?



Worked on it all day Friday & part of Saturday. Would've had most of it done by Sunday, but rode with the Coasters yesterday. I was able to assemble the frame,forks, guard,fenders,lights & carrier. Serviced the crankset & installed it. Need to clean & service wheelset, remove the rock hard Snakebelly's and clean up some of the plated parts a bit. Kinda slow at work today, so I should be able to go through the hubs. I'll post pics later tonight..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

This came with what looks like 60-70's green glitter finger grips. Anyone sure what kind of grips would be correct for this bike? Looks to be about a '39. My girl's '37 came with ballend grips. I've seen 39's with both ballend and torpedo type. Not sure what this Western Flyer badged Shelby would have been equipped with.

'37 Traveler






OG paint deluxe tanked '39 Airflo off of Dave's site.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

The bike in question in as-found condition:


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> The bike in question in as-found condition:



I vote leave the green grips!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I vote leave the green grips!





You would


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

'39 Western Auto ad


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

'39 Airlfo


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 8, 2016)

Mike, those green grips cant possibly be correct for that bike.

I'd replace them with anything but those.

Coke bottles would look good


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2016)

1 vote here for torpedo grips to match the torpedo springs


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

Couple before & after pics. Didn't get as many as I wanted of the paint clean up & assembly since my phone had died.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

After a quick clean up with the aqueous cleanser. No harsh chemicals used. 







I don't believe this bike had many miles on it, so I plan to just reuse the bearings & brake discs after servicing. All bearings & races in the crankset,hubs & pedals have no wear whatsoever! Look at that plating! freaking cog looks NOS!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> 1 vote here for torpedo grips to match the torpedo springs




Good, cuz that's what I have in stock


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking good man, I'm getting exited!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

Did a lil cleaning on one pedal. Still have another to go...
Before:




After:


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome work, Mike!
When you first posted this thread, I wanted to post the clip of Jonathan Winters from It's a Mad Mad Mad World when he gets the girls bike to ride.
Unfortunately, I'm lame and couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Awesome work, Mike!
> When you first posted this thread, I wanted to post the clip of Jonathan Winters from It's a Mad Mad Mad World when he gets the girls bike to ride.
> Unfortunately, I'm lame and couldn't figure out how to do it.




Low quality vid but I think this is the part..


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2016)

looking good, and gonna be one sweeet roller


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2016)

You're not lame Marty but I just liked your reply: it gave a good chuckle


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 9, 2016)

Cleaning up nicely,I bet it will be a beauty when you are done.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 9, 2016)

Man o man, looking again at these pics I've gotta agree with you Mike: that bike has hardly any wear at all. I'd be surprised if it had 100 miles on it.
The plating on the cog is nearly completely intact, and look at those teeth!
Luv these 1930s ND hubs...the hardware is different than later ones, another reason not to toss all that stuff into a can when salvaging a carcass.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Love them Snakebellies.





Minimal miles on these.




Puddle of prewar tire tube.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2016)

I cleaned a red tube puddle out of a tire once,  It wasn't a very glamorous job.  Where did you find this bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I cleaned a red tube puddle out of a tire once,  It wasn't a very glamorous job.  Where did you find this bike?




A new Cabe'r told me about it. I showed interest in another beauty he had recently picked up, but he decided to give it to his wife. He sent pics of this other bike that belonged to the same family. After a few days of pics & negotiations, we struck a deal & she was on her way to Cali.
Another pedal cleaned & serviced today. Tires removed and have I've started servicing the hubs. If not to busy here at work tomorrow, I should have the wheelset ready to roll...


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> If not to busy here at work tomorrow, I should have the wheelset ready to roll...




Sweet! And if your not too busy maybe you could also ship out that wheel set I traded you for back in December!"


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Sweet! And if your not too busy maybe you could also ship out that wheel set I traded you for back in December!"




Yes....I know...I know...I shoulda shipped it out at least 2 weeks ago. Sheesh!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

WOW! Great work Mikey.   What will you charge to clean up one of my bikes?  I think you are better than Ty.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great job on the clean up!
Those tires are really something! I've not seen those Western Whipcords before.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice job! And I'm loving the aluminum torpedo!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Nice job! And I'm loving the aluminum torpedo!




Thanks! Me too!


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looking good.

Orlando


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Been busy, so I still have lots to do and time is running out! Removed those ghastly green glitter grips. A lil Dub-D and they're off in seconds.





Easy way to remove a stem without causing any damage to knurling by twisting it off. Works great for removing seatposts from frames & seats from posts too. Lil tip I picked up from Rustjunkie


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice curvy "Shelby" stem.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Figure these grips should fit the bill.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cleaned some chrome & serviced the rear hub today.



Love this tool!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

After a good cleaning, I'm positive this bike has no more than a few miles on her...





















No tool marks whatsoever!












Brake discs aren't even broken in!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Time to reassemble!









Make sure the hub is fully seated...




All adjusted,rims cleaned &  tires mounted.


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cleaning up beautifully. You know Valentine's Day is Sunday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Orlan123 said:


> Cleaning up beautifully. You know Valentine's Day is Sunday.



I know! Been so busy all week I wasn't able to get to it until now. The bike itself has been stashed away at an undisclosed location patiently waiting to be reassembled. All the painted bits are ready to go. All I have left are to clean the saddle and service the chain. The plan is to get her back together tomorrow after work and pray all goes well. If not, its gonna be a late night... Wish me luck!


----------



## mrg (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks like you been busy taking pics!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 13, 2016)

Someone got a new phone..


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking good,pics are excellent . That is some clean looking components.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2016)

That shot of the wheelset all serviced and ready to go is one of my most satisfying moments of resurrecting a bike for the road.
 I feel like once I get the wheels all dialed in, I'm on the home stretch.
 Congratulations on finding such a diamond in the rough, Mike.
 By the looks of that hubs internals, I'd say that bike could be considered, N.O.S.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Someone got a new phone..



Actually....it's my same ol' phone. Turned out all it was was a scratched up camera lens! While working on the bike last week, I had Scott clean/polish it using the same technique he uses on watch crystals. Amazing difference! Thanks Scott!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes man there is zero miles on that girl aka virgin!


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Actually....it's my same ol' phone. Turned out all it was was a scratched up camera lens! While working on the bike last week, I had Scott clean/polish it using the same technique he uses on watch crystals. Amazing difference! Thanks Scott!



That is an amazing difference,I thought for sure you upgraded phones or bought a new camera....or Scott was taking pics for you.

Did you meet your deadline on the bike ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 14, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Someone got a new phone..



Bahahaha..... He still has 3 years to go on his lease from the Smithsonian

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

Stashed her away in the garage last night while my girl wasn't looking.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

All ready for today's Valentine's Day Ride


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2016)

shes an incredible beauty mike. i really love this color combo also. shes one lucky lady to be riding this bike.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 14, 2016)

Very nice Mike,a real beauty.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2016)

Holy toledo!!! Great job!! This bike had to be NOS.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 14, 2016)

It's really great for sure but if she's anything like the women I've known she's going to walk out and say "*really another bleeping bike!!! are you bleeping kidding me!!!*" You should have given it to me for Valentines Day. I'd do some really freaky schyt for that bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not sure what impresses me more the condition or the detailed effort you put in her...and for her.
Good call, good job!
Chris


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> All ready for today's Valentine's Day Ride



Nice job dude!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 14, 2016)

The condition is definitely off the scale. And I'm pretty impressed that you didn't just blow it apart for profit. That's what most people would have done these days I think


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Really good score [nice eye]; and, superb execution! What year model did you come up with? This has been a great thread, suspense and action... only one thing remains to be told: her reaction... We wish for you the best reward for your labor!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the comments and praise! I'd like to thank the seller who made it possible for us to add this beauty to our collection, and of course Scott (Rustjunkie) who was of great help getting this ol girl on the road again!


----------



## rickyd (Feb 14, 2016)

Top shelf right there! Great job Mike I'm sure she loves it. Is that coming into the dining room also?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> The condition is definitely off the scale. And I'm pretty impressed that you didn't just blow it apart for profit. That's what most people would have done these days I think



NEVER!!!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2016)

Great job on the clean up! Such a cool bike with hard to find parts. I'd never blow something like that apart either. I hope she really enjoys it, knowing how much you like her (both) and the work you put in it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Really good score [nice eye]; and, superb execution! What year model did you come up with? This has been a great thread, suspense and action... only one thing remains to be told: her reaction... We wish for you the best reward for your labor!



She loved it!!! First words out of her mouth were "What the Hell???" Not because she didn't like it, but because she didn't recognize the bike! She took pics and admired it so long we were late for the OC Valentine's Ride! A big hit!!!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> She loved it!!! First words out of her mouth were "What the Hell???" Not because she didn't like it, but because she didn't recognize the bike! She took pics and admired it so long we were late for the OC Valentine's Ride! A big hit!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



COOL! That's great... and I know now: it's a 1939.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Top shelf right there! Great job Mike I'm sure she loves it. Is that coming into the dining room also?



It's a little crowded in there with the Skylark and nonsense like a table, chairs, China cabinet, etc.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2016)

To be completely honest mike, IMO, this bike and your latest colson beauty are some of the nicest bikes on this site. No offense to anyone else please.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> To be completely honest mike, IMO, this bike and your latest colson beauty are some of the nicest bikes on this site. No offense to anyone else please.



Thank you. We feel very fortunate to be both their caretakers for as long as we're able. It would never have been possible without the CABE and the wonderful members & friends we've made along the way.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

A few pics from her maiden voyage at today's OC Valentine's Day Ride.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 14, 2016)

very nice.....and props to you for keeping the bike intact.....wish there more people like you


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 14, 2016)

Dude those two bikes look so sexy together


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the comments and praise! I'd like to thank the seller who made it possible for us to add this beauty to our collection, and of course Scott (Rustjunkie) who was of great help getting this ol girl on the road again!




I ain't done nuthin! You did it all, and very nicely too


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 24, 2016)

That bike is beautiful came out great mike, congrats to your girl she must have loved it! They dont get that original ever!!!


----------

